# Here's just a good pic of my fave pup



## Denise1952 (Jun 13, 2014)

my landlord's Bambi, she is precious and we went for a big hike today!!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 14, 2014)

She is a cutie Denise.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2014)

Awwwww ... great companions on walks!   .. (and mine need the exercise too)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 14, 2014)

Awww...Bambi looks like a little sweetie pie! :love_heart:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 14, 2014)

Pappy said:


> She is a cutie Denise.



Thanks Pappy, I love her so and it's been so good to be able to take care of her, second best to having my own again which I will someday soon me hopes!!



Bonnie said:


> Awwwww ... great companions on walks!   .. (and mine need the exercise too)



Oh she's a hoot!  She doesn't like getting too far from her familiar "home" territory, she is just unsure is all.  So going out on the hike, she is slow, and looking all around, sometimes running around a bit getting the leash tangled, LOL!  But when we come down, headed for home she is really going strong, pulling me.  For about 7 years of her life she didn't get to go more then a couple blocks from home, but she is getting better every time we go  Whenever they go somewhere upstairs, and she stays home, she just comes down to my room and "knocks" at my door with a little paw So they don't have to take her to the "sitter" she just comes, on down, LOL!!



SeaBreeze said:


> Awww...Bambi looks like a little sweetie pie! :love_heart:



She truly is SB  Lots of fun, and good company


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 14, 2014)

That white you see on her nose is an allergy the vet said.  Her main owner, who is in Korea now, use to feed her all kinds of leftovers from this restaurant, and she was way overweight, and just generally unhealthy.  She eats good, doggy food now and so improved the white is slowly going away


----------



## Falcon (Jun 14, 2014)

Our  Dino could very well be her brother; looks just like her.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 14, 2014)

cool Falcon  I don't think a house is a home without a dog, that's just me though


----------

